
Scientific Clues That We Are Living in the Matrix - jatsign
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV07SJz1YXI&list=WL&index=6
======
gus_massa
The use of numeric coincidences like the cotient of the Moon and Earth radius
in
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV07SJz1YXI&t=14m55s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV07SJz1YXI&t=14m55s)
is a very big red flag.

